# [A] Antonidas - Enraged ( MH 5/5 -BT 3/9 ) 2 Ranged 1 Heiler



## Hclegolas (9. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute! 

Enraged sucht derzeit noch: 


2 Ranged DDs (Magier, Hexer, SCHATTENPRIESTER) 

2 Heiler (Pala, Schamane, Resto Druide) 


--> Die Klassen sind uns grundsätzlich egal, Leistung und Person müssen uns überzeugen. 


(Stand: 14.01.2008) 

Nähere Informationen über unsere Anforderungen (Wichtig: Der Zugang zum Berg Hyjal muss vorhanden sein!) erfahrt ihr in unserem Forum oder auch ingame bei ("Maehdros"). 

Spass und Erfolg vereinen das steht bei uns an oberster Stelle. Wenn Ihr glaubt das ihr uns weiterheflen und dazu beitragen könnt dann guggt mal auf unsre HP und meldet euch. 


Forum: http://www.wow-enraged.info 


PS. Bloodboil DOWN  ^^
cya ingame oder hier im forum


----------



## Hclegolas (10. Januar 2008)

up


----------



## Hclegolas (11. Januar 2008)

up


----------



## Hclegolas (13. Januar 2008)

Hclegolas schrieb:


> up




push it


----------



## Hclegolas (15. Januar 2008)

up it goes


----------



## Hclegolas (15. Januar 2008)

bloodboil down !  


up it goes


----------



## Hclegolas (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^morgähhn hochschieb ....


----------



## Sapper13 (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

hätte einen Hexer, aber das Equipment ist gerade mal auf dem Anfangsstatus von SSC und über die Vorquests sprechen wir nicht. Pots und Flasks mehr als ausreichend vorhanden. Spielerfahrung WoW 250++ Tage Played Hexer 50 Tage. 

Naja :-D Shit happens.


Ich drück you the Daumen.

Grüzze

Sapper


----------



## Hclegolas (17. Januar 2008)

jo wie gesagt wir attunen ned mehr. wobei wenn sich sag ma mal die richtigen klassen finden kann man über einen id kauf nachdenken. kostet ja in dem sinn ned viel.
Nur einzelne personen nachattunen is bissle stressig.



ahcja man kann mich auch über ICQ  erreichen  176611036


----------



## Hclegolas (20. Januar 2008)

up


----------

